# Rant, Rant, Rant!!!!!!!!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I have a rant...this does not concern a poodle, but rather
a cocker spaniel, but it does concern grooming. :banghead:

So this lady I talked to at the park found this female Cocker Spaniel 
around the time of the hurricane (a few months ago), a pretty thing,
she's solid black and you can tell she's full blooded. Anyways, the 
lady went all around trying to find out who the dog belonged to, but
no luck, so she just kept her. She's trying to find a home for her and
I volunteered to help out of the goodness of my heart seeing I'm a huge
dog lover. I took her home to attempt to groom her...OMG she is in 
the worst condition ever...so many matts in her fur, some as big and
as thick as golf balls, it's pathetic! Who lets their dog get like this?
The poor thing couldn't even see for matts covering her eyes. Also,
like I said the hurricane when she supposedly found the dog was a
few months ago, why the hell didn't the lady who kept her as her
own take the damn thing to the groomers?!

To make a long story short, I got alot done on her at home with my
own clippers and grooming products, but I can NOT do all of it, she 
needs to see a professional and I am in no way able to take a dog 
that's not even mine to the groomers and pay. First of all, the dog 
acts like it has NEVER been groomed in it's life, it was scared and 
even tried to bite me, I don't blame her really though...she's 
miserable, and she's in pain seeing the matts are attached so 
closely to her skin, It's so sad, I believe she's going to have to be
sedated and then groomed, I am just NOT brave enough to try to
clip her legs and belly where she is bothered at...who can blame me?

But she is a beautiful solid black Cocker Spaniel female and is so
sweet and lovable, but I just can't stand to see her like this and
I hope she finds a good home and I will even still help try to find
someone that is interested in her. 

I sent that lady a text message this morning telling her this
is not going to work out!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree - it sounds like she will have to be sedated. I doubt the woman will want to pay either - actually another dog I had got mats like that - I didn't know how to brush him right - and I took him to the vet and they sedated him and shaved him right down. He was so embarassed - but cute - and he got over it and he never got tangles again!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I agree - it sounds like she will have to be sedated. I doubt the woman will want to pay either - actually another dog I had got mats like that - I didn't know how to brush him right - and I took him to the vet and they sedated him and shaved him right down. He was so embarassed - but cute - and he got over it and he never got tangles again!


Oh if only we were doing better financially at the moment, I would
take her to the groomers in a heart beat!

It just burns me up people buy dog breeds like this and others that
require being groomed and let them get in this condition, that is neglect 
and you can even do some time behind bars!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if the dog got lost in the hurricane and maybe the lady didn't find her right away? don't know but I know it doesn't take long to get mats - I was using the slicker on Willie and didn't know I wasnt getting the mats in the undercoat. I'm so glad poodles only have the top coat! Much easier to get the comb through. You are in Arizona right - when did you have a hurricane?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

another thought - if the woman takes her to a shelter and its a good one, they will groom her even if they just have her sedated and shaved down. jsut a thought. Teddy must have looked like that I think - from what they told us at the shelter - and he was shaved down. Oh and he had sores! It made me so mad when we discoverd that he had sarcops and the shelter didn't even treat it! He had to have injections and tar baths for weeks! Thank God the other dogs didn't get it. He sure has come a long way - that's why I hesitate to rehome him - we really, really rescued him.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I Say, First Thing Call The New Owner And Tell Her She Needs To Bring Over A Muzzle And Some Muscles To Hold The Dog Still Or You Plainly Will Not Do It. 

If Your Like Me, I Stick To Poodles These Days Unless Its Well Taken Care Of And Used To Being Groomed. I Litterally Hate Being Nipped At By Small Dogs. 

Go Figure I Have Had My Hand's All Over Pits For Years But You Give Me A Chihuahua (or Small Dog) That Nips And Im Done. Lol Im Practically Running From The Table...he He He

Good Luck Mm


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela- We literally have no shelter here, were still struggling to 
raise money to build one. 

I do have a nice update though, I called the woman, told her I tried
my best and that the dog was nipping at me because it was hurting 
her and she needs some professional help. I took it upon the liberty
of myself to call the local professional groomer and told her about 
the dogs condition and asked questions concerning her pricing. She
gave me a price quote and I called the woman who I am fostering the
dog for and told her everything and she is going to pay to have
her professional groomed, her appointment is Friday at 10:00.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats Great To Hear Mm. 

Funny Thats Between My Posts I Found A American Bulldog Out Front. Animal Control Just Came And Picked Him Up But The Poor Boy Had Mainge (sp) And Half Of His Hair Was Missing. It Was So Bad That His Eye Swelled Shut....aweful People!!!!!

Even If Im Wrong About The Mainge And Its A Food Alergie The Dog Was Well Behond It Just Starting. He Looked Horrible And Still Just The Sweetest Little (125+ Lbs) Big Guy.

People Are Just Amazing!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yea! that's the best solution!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I mean about the cocker spaniel


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Pamela- We literally have no shelter here, were still struggling to
> raise money to build one.
> 
> I do have a nice update though, I called the woman, told her I tried
> ...



Knock on wood she makes the appointment, poor little poochie..


Where you been Mercy!! I missed ya!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

UPDATE: She looks alot better now after her appointment 
last Friday at the groomers. 

She does look like she has the mange(it's not though) 
due to where she was shaved and the matts were
so close to the skin...ick. 

I put an add in our local classified paper for her looking for a 
new home,and I added "New Owner MUST be willing to have 
groomed!"

I hope she will find a good loving home with owners who 
will take good care of her and not let her get into the previous
condition she was in once more.

Gigit- I have to go to the library now to get access to the 
internet, my hubby and I had it disconnected due to our 
financial complications at the time. He has an interview Thursday
and we think he already has the job due to they set him up for
orientation and drug test, etc. and I've also applied for a 
housekeeping job at the hospital, were keeping positive!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> UPDATE: She looks alot better now after her appointment
> last Friday at the groomers.
> 
> She does look like she has the mange(it's not though)
> ...


Sending good luck vibes your way sweetie :clover:


----------

